# Hungarian Puritan Website



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 24, 2005)

Although I don't know Hungarian, this Reformed/Puritan website for Hungarian readers looks pretty good.

http://www.pardi.ro/home.php


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 24, 2005)

That looks great.

I know of some dedicated men who are working assiduously to reestablish a truly Reformed church in that land. From outside the home country HRC (which is very hierarchical, more like an Anglican structure) and looking in, to these men that church looks like a formalistic wasteland, thoroughly corrupted by liberalism and neoorthodoxy.

I hope this site encourages them.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)

History of the Reformation in Hungary

[Edited on 10-25-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 25, 2005)

Also information available in _The History of the Protestant Church in Hungary_, Introduction by Merle D'Aubinge, and portions of volume IV of his _History of the Reformation in the Time of Calvin_ (all available from Sprinkle Publications; e-mail [email protected])

[Edited on 10-25-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 3, 2005)

I just finished reading a biography about Raoul Wallenberg who disappeared in Soviet custody 60 years ago after trying to save the Jews of Budapest, and I am reading another book by James Michener about the Hungarian Revolution against Soviet tyranny which occurred 49 years ago this week. What suffering the Hungarians endured during the 20th century. May the Lord be pleased to bring about Reformation in that land.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think its great that they ahve a puritan website even if I dont know the language 

blade


----------



## crhoades (May 9, 2006)

http://www.reformatus.hu/english/history.htm

http://proteo.cj.edu.ro/trac/tranhist.htm


Also picked up: _The History of the Protestant Church in Hungary_, Introduction by Merle D'Aubinge

Have you read this Bruce?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 9, 2006)

I have Merle's longer multi-volume works, but not his shorter. It would "balance" the two sets, though, to get the Hungary volume.


----------



## crhoades (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I have Merle's longer multi-volume works, but not his shorter. It would "balance" the two sets, though, to get the Hungary volume.



I picked up the two longer sets from Vision Forum when they were running it at either 50 or 60% off...I've done 0 reading regarding Hungary...would be great for factoids to show off with...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2006)

There are some remarkable accounts of the sufferings of Hungarian Christians who were persecuted by both Turks and Catholics, some of which are alluded to in the introduction to _Spiritual Desertion_ by Gisbertus Voetius and Johannes Hoornbeeck (among whose students included many Hungarian Reformed refugees).

There is one moving picture on p. 15 which shows:



> The liberation of Hungarian ministers at Naples by Admiral de Ruyter, 1676. The men pictured had been sold [by Turks] to a Spanish fleet to serve as galley slaves. Chained to oars day and night for nine months, some had struggled with the fear of abandonment by God as well as their fellow believers. The twenty-six survivors sang Psalms 46, 114, and 125 as they were being transferred to a Dutch ship on February 11, 1676. When the transfer was complete, they knelt on deck in their rags and emaciated condition and sang Psalm 116. The Dutch seamen, who seldom shed tears, wept openly.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 9, 2006)

Amazing Andrew!!!


----------

